# Marina buildings with best pool/gym



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

with the huge amount of buildings in Dubai Marina, I was wondering which of those have the best pool and gym facilities? Maybe even a sauna or anything else that might be worth mentioning.

I do enjoy my workout a lot and hence it would help me a lot to get a better understanding of the same. 

Unfortunately on Dubizzle I find a lot of pictures from apartments but hardly any of their facilities . .


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Anything by Emaar generally has very nice facilities. Park Island and Al Majara are two that come to mind, along with the original Emaar 6.



despaired said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> with the huge amount of buildings in Dubai Marina, I was wondering which of those have the best pool and gym facilities? Maybe even a sauna or anything else that might be worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

The Al Bateen Residence at the end of the JBR walk, next to the Sheraton has a resort style pool right on the edge of the beach making it pretty unique. Haven't seen the gym facilities yet.


----------



## Mazenx (Apr 10, 2014)

It depends on how much cash you want to pay at the end , each tower has its own price , I was in Tiger tower they have good swimming pools but poor gym , most towers doesnt have good gyms ...just few dumbbels and few machines , they keep you just little fit , but if you have a good cash try elite residence , its amazing tower and the gym there is better than alot of clubs even.


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with Tallyho, anything by Emaar has fantastic facilities and built quality add to them Marina Promenade.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i live at al majara and the facilities are great. always a sunny spot somewhere on the pool deck and steam room in the locker rooms. gym has nice view overlooking marina.

however, at al majara we have the nuran hotel and a total of 5 buildings. so the pool deck can get pretty crowded esp during the weekends. also, from what i hear, rents here are getting to super high levels.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, and input. I shall take it in consideration.

I have the same feeling, that the gym at a lot of buildings seems to be rather bad and small. Besides a few treadmills there is hardly anything. 

Before shifting to Dubai I was kinda hoping that I do not require an additional gym membership. But I guess I was so wrong in that regard. . !


----------



## RamblingReggie (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a look at Saba 3 in JLT - really nice roof top pool and the gym was spotless along with all the usual stuff in the changing area such as a working steam room and 2 saunas.. Some places can be a bit rough 'n ready, but I was impressed with this place.. For other reasons I didn't take the apartment though..

Of course this post might be way off if your heart is set in the Marina


----------

